

FoundationDB marries NoSQL & SQL with Akiban acquisition - bierko
http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/17/foundationdb-akiban/

======
jclemenson
At Centzy, we evaluated FoundationDB for several months. Impressive technology
(horizontally scalable key-value store with transactions and failover), its
fast, and it just works. We were initially concerned about using a proprietary
datastore built by another startup, but after having lunch with Dave and
Andrew, we decided we had to use them. One of my favorite things was how they
sometimes responded to support requests with code.

------
Dave_Rosenthal
FoundationDB co-founder here. We're pretty psyched about this acquisition and
the technical fit between our storage substrate and Akiban's open-source SQL
tech.

Happy to take questions.

------
Zonozi
Wow, FoundationDB is getting major traction since TechCrunch Disrupt last year

